# restarts when playing music



## whitestripe502 (Sep 5, 2011)

Im having a strange problem I think I've narrowed down to hardware but was wondering if anybody else has idea. When playing music my phone randomly restarts. It has happened on multiple roms and stock since froyo. Multiple apps (pandora, google music, tune in. And happens when playing over bluetooth, headphones, or through the internal speaker. Aside from playing music nothing else seems to cause the phone to restart.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

With Blur based gingerbread roms at least...
Turn off ad blocking and see if it helps.


----------



## whitestripe502 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! That is one common variable I haven't explored. Will try


----------

